# Using Canon with IR film, and Common IR myths (not canon specific)



## Meysha (Nov 30, 2005)

I have finally found an excellent source of information for those people wanting to take up IR photography but only have a Canon film camera. You may already know that the EOS series uses infrared diodes to count the sprocket holes.

This website tells very simply why, how, and on what camera, and what film.
An excellent resource!
http://photonotes.org/articles/eos-ir/


Here is a link off that website with some common Infrared film myths. A very interesting read!
http://photonotes.org/articles/ir-myths/


----------



## ShutteredEye (Nov 30, 2005)

Well, crap.  Guess I won't be trying my Rebel GII with IR film.  Maybe the medium formats will work better since they are all mechanical....


----------



## binglemybongle (Dec 2, 2005)

I know that fogging will be apparent when using my EOS 30 (Elan 7e) but how bad is it?

Is it negligable? A very small band at the bottom of the neg or are the negs completely ruined?


----------



## terri (Dec 2, 2005)

binglemybongle said:
			
		

> I know that fogging will be apparent when using my EOS 30 (Elan 7e) but how bad is it?
> 
> Is it negligable? A very small band at the bottom of the neg or are the negs completely ruined?


 You know the best way to find out is to test it. Try a roll and compose your shot, take it, then step back a bit and take it again, to allow room for cropping out any fogging that may have crept into the frame. Give it a try!


----------

